# السبائك الذكية



## مهندس مواد و معادن (23 أغسطس 2007)

السبائك الذكية ( الذاكرة للشكل)

من الانجازات الحديثة في عالم المعادن و السبائك؛ (السبيكة عبارة عن خليط من معدنين او اكثر) السبائك الذاكرة للشكل او (الهيئة). تعتبر هذه السبائك فريدة من نوعها لما تتمتع به من خصائص تختلف بها عن اي سبيكة او معدن اخر .

المميز في هذه السبائك الذاكرة للشكل قدرتها على الرجوع الى شكلها الاصلي عندما تتعرض للتشكيل؛ (التشكيل تغير دائم في الشكل مثل الثني او اللي) في درجة حرارة الجو الطبيعية.
وهذه السبائك الذكية عندما نريد ارجاعها الى شكلها الاصلي فقط نقوم بتسخين هذه السبائك لدرجات حرارة قليلة نسبيا فتعود الى شكلها الاصلي. فمثلا لو اخذنا قطعة من سلك مكون من سبيكة ذاكرة للشكل و شكلناه لولبيا (حلوزونيا) وقمنا بتسخينه سوف يرجع السلك الى شكله الاصلي (يصبح مستقيم).

تتكون السبائك الذاكرة للشكل بشكل عام من 55% نيكل و 45% تيتانيوم.
وهناك سبائك اخرة مماثلة وقريبة للسبائك الذاكرة الشكل منها :
نحاس- المنيوم-نيكل و نحاس-زنك-المنيوم و حديد-مغنيسيوم-سيليكون

وبشكل عام تتمتع السبائك الذاكرة للشكل بالعديد من الخصائص المميزة مثل قابلية السحب العالية (المرونة) و مقاومة الاكسدة (الصدأ)، وتوصيلها الجيد للكهرباء .

استخدامات السبائك الذاكرة للشكل

من استخدامات هذه السبائك توليد الحركة عند التأثر الحساس للحرارة ، يمكن استخدام هذة الظاهرة في صناعة الصمامات و مفاتيح الاغلاق والفتح في عدة مجالات فمثلا تستخدم هذه السبائك في صناعة صمامات المياه الساخنة في الحمامات المنزلية لمنع حدوث الحروق واللسعات من الماء الساخن، فعندما تصل درجة حرارة الماء الى 47 درجة مؤية يقوم الصمام باغلاق الماء الساخن وكل هذه العملية تتم عن طريق سبيكة ذاكرة للشكل وعندما تبرد الماء يقوم بفتح صمام الماء الساخن لمعايرة التغير وكل هذه العملية لا تستغرق اكثر من 3 ثواني . وكل هذه العملية تتم بشكل ميكانيكي اعتماداً على حركة المعدن التلقائية وليست كهربائية او الكترونية.
وتدخل السبائك ذاكرة الشكل في المجالات الطبية و تصنيع قطع الغيار الاصطناعة لجسم الانسان و عمليات القلب . و ايضا في صناعة اطارات النظارات ،و الموصلات و صناعات اخرى تدخل في مجال الالكترونيات.


ترجمة مهندس مواد و معادن


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل وشيق ومفيد وجديد احسنت طرحه .

ننتظر منك الجديد والمفيد تسلم وماقصرت .

تمنياتي لك التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (3 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مشكور اخي البغدادي على مرورك الكريم و ردودك المفيدة

تحياتي


----------



## عرااااقية (12 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي المهندس

هل تقصد بالسبائك الذكية سبائك المزدوج الحراري thermo couple
لانني اعمل في شركة لصناعة اسلاك المزدوج الحراري من نفس المعادن الذي ذكرتها وانني محتاجة الى بعض العلومات اذا كان بامكانك مساعدتي انت او احد الاخوان او الاخوات من اعضاء منتدانا 

اختكم عراااقية


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (14 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اختي العرااقية

لا اقصد بالسبائك الذكية سبائك المزدوج الحراري Thermocouple

السبائك الذكية هي سبائك مصنعة من خليط من معادن معينة يعتمد عملها على تحول طوري للمعدن اثناء الاستخدام

اما المزدوج الحراري Thermocouple
فهو مصنع من سبائك معينة تختلف عن السبائك الذكية لكن يمكن ان يوجد فيها عناصر شبيهة للسبائك الذكية . مثل الكروم و النيكيل و غيرها
مبادئ العمل للمزوج الحراري هو وجود معدنين (سبيكتين) مختلفين في التوصيل الحراري او الكهربائي يعتمد على تمدد و تقلص المعدنين او يعتمد على توليد تيارة كهربائي عند تسخين المعدن, يستخدم بشكل عام لقياس درجة الحرارة او الفصل في الاجهزة الكهربائية مثل الثلاجات او المكواة او سخان الماء و غيره و هناك انواع تدخل في الصناعات الكهربائية الثقيلة

انواع Thermocouple

Type K -- Chromel (Nickel-Chromium Alloy) / Alumel (Nickel-Aluminium Alloy) This is the most commonly used general purpose thermocouple. It is inexpensive and, owing to its popularity, available in a wide variety of probes. They are available in the −200 °C to +1200 °C range. The type K was specified at a time when metallurgy was less advanced than it is today and, consequently, characteristics vary considerably between examples. Another potential problem arises in some situations since one of the constituent metals is magnetic (Nickel). The characteristic of the thermocouple undergoes a step change when a magnetic material reaches its Curie point. This occurs for this thermocouple at 354°C. Sensitivity is approximately 41 µV/°C. 

Type E -- Chromel / Constantan (Copper-Nickel Alloy) Type E has a high output (68 µV/°C) which makes it well suited to cryogenic use. Additionally, it is non-magnetic. 

Type J -- Iron / Constantan Limited range (−40 to +750 °C) makes type J less popular than type K. The main application is with old equipment that cannot accept modern thermocouples. J types cannot be used above 760 °C as an abrupt magnetic transformation causes permanent decalibration. The magnetic properties also prevent use in some applications. Type J's have a sensitivity of ~52 µV/°C. 

Type N -- Nicrosil (Nickel-Chromium-Silicon Alloy) / Nisil (Nickel-Silicon Alloy) High stability and resistance to high temperature oxidation makes type N suitable for high temperature measurements without the cost of platinum (B, R, S) types. They can withstand temperatures above 1200 °C. Sensitivity is about 39 µV/°C at 900°C, slightly lower than a Type K. Designed to be an improved type K, it is becoming more popular. 

Thermocouple types B, R, and S are all noble metal thermocouples and exhibit similar characteristics. They are the most stable of all thermocouples, but due to their low sensitivity (approximately 10 µV/°C) they are usually only used for high temperature measurement (>300 °C).

Type B -- Platinum 30% Rhodium / Platinum 6% Rhodium Suited for 
high temperature measurements up to 1800 °C. Type B thermocouples (due to the shape of their temperature-voltage curve) give the same output at 0 °C and 42 °C. This makes them useless below 50 °C. 

Type R -- Platinum 13% Rhodium / Platinum Suited for high temperature measurements up to 1600 °C. Low sensitivity (10 µV/°C) and high cost makes them unsuitable for general purpose use. 


Type S -- Platinum 10% Rhodium / Platinum Suited for high temperature measurements up to 1600 °C. Low sensitivity (10 µV/°C) and high cost makes them unsuitable for general purpose use. Due to its high stability, type S is used as the standard of calibration for the melting point of gold (1064.43 °C). 


Type T -- Copper / Constantan Suited for measurements in the −200 to 350 °C range. Often used as a differential measurement since only copper wire touches the probes. As both conductors are non-magnetic, type T thermocouples are a popular choice for applications such as electrical generators which contain strong magnetic fields. Type T thermocouples have a sensitivity of ~43 µV/°C. 


Type C -- Tungsten 5% Rhenium / Tungsten 26% Rhenium Suited for measurements in the 32 to 4208°F ((0 to 2320°C). This thermocouple is well-suited for vacuum furnaces at extremely high temperatures and must never be used in the presence of oxygen at temperatures above 500°F. 

Type M -- Nickel Alloy 19 / Nickel-Molybdenum Alloy 20 This type is used in the vacuum furnaces as well for the same reasons as with type C above. Upper temperature is limited to 2500°F (~1400°C). Though it is a less common type of thermocouple, look-up tables to correlate temperature to EMF (milli-volt output) are available.


----------



## عرااااقية (14 سبتمبر 2007)

مهندس مواد و معادن قال:


> السلام عليكم اختي العرااقية
> 
> لا اقصد بالسبائك الذكية سبائك المزدوج الحراري Thermocouple
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم اخي المهندس 
مشكور اخي وبارك الله بك على هذا الجواب الرائع وجعل الله في ميزان حسناتك 
عندنا مشكلة في الشركة التي اعمل بها وهي ,
عند سحب الوايرات من قطر معين مثلا 5 ملم الى قطر اصغر مثلا 1 ملم من المفروض يتغير EMF تغير قليل ولكن في بعض الاحيان يتغيرEMF تغير كبير لم نعرف لماذا 
هل تعرف سبب هذا التغير الكبير في EMF 

اختكم عراااقية


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (14 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

هل تقصدي بال EMF = ElectroMagnetic Field
و هل تقصدين ان التغير في EMF يزداد عند سحب الاسلاك ؟
و احتاج ايضا الى مكونات السبيكة (العناصر و النسب الموية المكونة)
هل سحب الاسلاك على البارد ؟ و هل تستخدمون مادة تزيت او تشحيم اثناء عملية السحب مثل الجرافيت ؟

هل عملية السحب تتم بالتدرج بحيث تكون نسبة التغير في قطر السلك بالتدريج مثلا من 5 ملم الى 4ملم ثم الى 3 ملم , ام السحب من 5 ملم الى 2 ملم في مرحلة و احدة ؟


لكي يكون جوابي علمي و هندسي دقيق احتاج الى الاجابة على الاسئلة السابقة و ان شاء الله اعطيكي السبب


----------



## عرااااقية (15 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليك
Electromotive Force EMF
الويرات تسحب اولا بطريقة جافة من 5 ملم الى 1 ملم وبعد ذلك تسحب عن طريق التزيت الى _اقطار_ اصغر وعند  _قياس_ EMF بالبداية اي 5 ملم وبعد ذلك 1 ملم وبعد ذلك اقطار صغيرة من المفروض ان تكون التغيير في EMF قليلة جدا ولكن في بعض الحالات تكون التغير كبير جدااااا ومن اكثر المواد عرضة للتغير هو المواد التالية
​​​NP (84%Ni・14.2%Cr・1.45%Si)
NN (95%Ni・4.4%Si・0.15%Mg)
JN Constantan (55%Cu・45%Ni)
اختكم عراااقية


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (16 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

اختي عند سحب الاسلاك من 5 ملم الى 1 ملم على البارد و على مرحلة واحدة تتعرض الى تغير في شكل و اتجاه الحبيبات (graines) و ايضا حصول تحريك و تجميع للانخلاعات و اكتساب الاجهادات 

يمكن التخلص من الاجهادات و اعادة وضع الحبيبات عن طريق المعالجة الحرارية بعد عملية السحب
تسمى المعالجة الحرارية Annealing بحيث يتم تسخين الاسلاك (يفضل بمعزل عن الهواء او بوجود غاز خامل مثل النايتروجين اوالارجون او خليط من الغازات مع الهيدروجين. و بعد التسخين لدرجة حرارة اعادة التبلور (تعتمد درجة الحرارة على نوع السبيكة) يتم تبريد الاسلاك في الهواء.

و للتأكد من نجاح المعالجة الحرارية يمكن عمل فحص ميتالوجرفي او فحص قساوة


----------



## عرااااقية (17 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله بك اخي على المعلومات 

المعالجة الحرارية للنايكروسيل والنيسيل عالية جدا تصل الى الف درجة تقريبا هل تقصد في حالة عدم اعدة التبلور بصورة صحيحة تؤثر على Emf 
هل يوجد لديك كتاب تنزله في المنتدى عن هذا الموضوع وشكراااا

اختكم عراااقية


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم 

ان عملية سحب الاسلاك على البارد تولد اجهادات (Stress) و ايضا تحريك و تجميع و زيادة كثافة الانخلاعات (Dislocations) مما يؤدي الى بعثرة و تشويش الالكترونات مما يودي الى تقليل التوصيل الكهربائي و زيادة المقاومة (Electrical Resistivity) 

لم اقصد ان هناك اعادة تبلور في عملية سحب الاسلاك على البارد لكن هنالك تغير في شكل الحبيبات Graines فيتغير شكلها الى حبيبات طولية باتجاه السحب لكن عن المعالجة الحرارية يجب ان تكون درجة الحرارة كافية للوصول الى اعادة التبلور.

بالنسبة للمعالجة الحرارية للنيكل صحيح تحتاج الى درجة حرارة عالية تقريبا 1135 درجة مؤية لعمل Annealing . يمكن الحصول على هذه الدرجة بسهولة باستخدام افران المقاومة الكهربائية لكن تكلفتها مرتفعة نسبيا
و يفضل استخادم افران فاكيوم معزولة عن الهواء لكي لا يحدث تاكد و فقد عناصر اثناء المعالجة الحرارية او استخدام وسط خامل مثل غاز الارجون.
كل هذه العمليات تعتمد على كلفة التصنيع و مقدار الربح المرجو من المنتج و الجودة المراد الحصول عليها.

ممكن ان يتم تقليل ال Stress عن طريق زيادة مراحل السحب للاسلاك و بالتالي تقليل نسبة التغير التي تحدث لقطر السلك يعني نسبة تقليل القطر من مرحلة الى اخرى نصف ملم فقط
و يمكن عمل تعديل على تصميم القوالب Dies بحيث يتم التحكم في زواياها مما يقلل الاحتكاك و الاجهادات.

هناك طرق حديثة جدا لتقليل الاجهادات عن طريق الموجات فوق الصوتية Ultrasonic waves.


بالنسبة للكتب الحمدلله عندي الكثير لكنها ليست كتب الكترونية و لا استطيع ان ارفعها على المنتدى

ارجو ان تكون اجابتي صحيح او فيها فائدة


----------



## عرااااقية (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مهندس مواد و معادن قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...


 




السلام عليكم اخي وبارك الله بك وجعل الله في ميزان حسناتك بصراحة اجابتك كافية لانني لم اكن افهم شي عن المواد لان اختصاصي الكترونيك 
سؤالي الاخير ماسم الكتب الذي ممكن ان استفاد منها 
شكرا اخي وتعبتك معي 

اختكم عرااااقية


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (18 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

اسم الكتب التي ممكن ان تفيدك

Heat Treater's Guide Practices and Procedures for Nonferrous Alloys ASM international 

Metal forming Mechanics and Metallurgy , William F.Hosford and Robert M.Caddell


----------



## عرااااقية (18 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

مشكور اخي على التعب الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## احمد1970 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

​


----------



## محمد65 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم جميعا من كل قلبي


----------



## مهندسسسس (1 فبراير 2009)

*أخواني الكرام .....*

*السلام عليكم .... أحببت أن أدعم مشاركة الزميل مهندس مواد و معادن في حديثه عن الخلائط الحافظة للذاكرة*

*I. What are Shape Memory Alloys?*

Shape memory alloys (SMA's) are metals, which exhibit two very unique properties, _pseudo-elasticity_*,* and the _shape memory effect_. Arne Olander first observed these unusual properties in 1938 (Oksuta and Wayman 1998), but not until the 1960's were any serious research advances made in the field of shape memory alloys. The most effective and widely used alloys include NiTi (Nickel - Titanium), CuZnAl, and CuAlNi.
*II. Applications of Shape Memory Alloys:*

The unusual properties mentioned above are being applied to a wide variety of applications in a number of different fields. Some of the most promising applications of SMAs are: -

· Aeronautical Applications
· Surgical Tools
· Muscle Wires

*III. How Shape Memory Alloys Work:*


The two unique properties described above are made possible through a solid state phase change, that is a molecular rearrangement, which occurs in the shape memory alloy. Typically when one thinks of a phase change a solid to liquid or liquid to gas change is the first idea that comes to mind. A solid state phase change is similar in that a molecular rearrangement is occurring, but the molecules remain closely packed so that the substance remains a solid. In most shape memory alloys, a temperature change of only about 10°C is necessary to initiate this phase change. The two phases, which occur in shape memory alloys, are Martensite, and Austenite. 

Martensite, is the relatively soft and easily deformed phase of shape memory alloys, which exists at lower temperatures. The molecular structure in this phase is twinned which is the configuration shown in the middle of Figure 2. Upon deformation this phase takes on the second form shown in Figure 2, on the right. Austenite, the stronger phase of shape memory alloys, occurs at higher temperatures. The shape of the Austenite structure is cubic, the structure shown on the left side of Figure 2. The un-deformed Martensite phase is the same size and shape as the cubic Austenite phase on a macroscopic scale, so that no change in size or shape is visible in shape memory alloys until the Martensite is deformed.

​_*Figure 2:*_ Microscopic and Macroscopic Views of the Two Phases of Shape Memory Alloys ​ 
The temperatures at which each of these phases begin and finish forming are represented by the following variables: Ms, Mf, As, Af. The amount of loading placed on a piece of shape memory alloy increases the values of these four variables as shown in _Figure 3_. The initial values of these four variables are also dramatically affected by the composition of the wire (i.e. what amounts of each element are present).
* Mf Ms As Af *




_Load_ 
 _Martensite_ 

 _Austenite_


 _Temperature_ ​​_*Figure 3:*_ The Dependency of Phase Change Temperature on Loading​*Shape Memory Effect: *

​*Figure 4:* Microscopic Diagram of the Shape Memory Effect​ 
The shape memory effect is observed when the temperature of a piece of shape memory alloy is cooled to below the temperature Mf. At this stage the alloy is completely composed of Martensite, which can be easily deformed. After distorting the SMA the original shape can be recovered simply by heating the wire above the temperature Af. The heat transferred to the wire is the power driving the molecular rearrangement of the alloy, similar to heat melting ice into water, but the alloy remains solid. The deformed Martensite is now transformed to the cubic Austenite phase, which is configured in the original shape of the wire. 

The Shape memory effect is currently being implemented in:

Coffepots 
The space shuttle 
Thermostats 
Vascular Stents 
Hydraulic Fittings (for Airplanes) 
*Pseudo-elasticity:*



_Figure 5:_ Load Diagram of the pseudo-elastic effect Occurring​ 

Pseudo-elasticity occurs in shape memory alloys when the alloy is completely composed of Austenite (temperature is greater than Af). Unlike the shape memory effect, pseudo-elasticity occurs without a change in temperature. The load on the shape memory alloy is increased until the Austenite becomes transformed into Martensite simply due to the loading; this process is shown in Figure 5. The loading is absorbed by the softer Martensite, but as soon as the loading is decreased the Martensite begins to transform back to Austenite since the temperature of the wire is still above Af, and the wire springs back to its original shape. 

Some examples of applications in which pseudo-elasticity is used are: 

Eyeglass Frames 
Medical Tools 
Cellular Phone Antennae 
Orthodontic Arches 
*IV. Advantages and Disadvantages of Shape Memory Alloys:*

Some of the main advantages of shape memory alloys include: 

Bio-compatibility 
Diverse Fields of Application 
Good Mechanical Properties (strong, corrosion resistant) 
There are still some difficulties with shape memory alloys that must be overcome before they can live up to their full potential. These alloys are still relatively expensive to manufacture and machine compared to other materials such as steel and aluminum. Most SMA's have poor fatigue properties; this means that while under the same loading conditions (i.e. twisting, bending, compressing) a steel component may survive for more than one hundred times more cycles than an SMA element.

*Applications: -*

*q Robotic Muscles:*


There have been many attempts made to re-create human anatomy through mechanical means. The human body however, is so complex that it is very difficult to duplicate even simple functions. Robotics and electronics are making great strides in this field, of particular interest are limbs such hands, arms, and legs. 

In order to reproduce human extremities there are a number of aspects that must be considered: 

The gripping force required to manipulate different objects (eggs, pens, tools) 
The motion capabilities of each joint of the hand 
The ability to feel or touch objects (tactile senses) 
The method of controlling movement within the limb 
Emulating real human movement (smoothness, and speed of response). 

University of Alberta​ 

Many different solutions have been proposed for this problem, some include using "muscles" controlled by air pressure, piezoelectric materials, or shape memory alloys. Shape memory alloys mimic human muscles and tendons very well. SMA's are strong and compact so that large groups of them can be used for robotic applications, and the motion with which they contract and expand are very smooth creating a life-like movement unavailable in other systems.
Creating human motion using SMA wires is a complex task but a simple explanation is detailed here. For example to create a single direction of movement (like the middle knuckle of your fingers) the setup shown in _Figure 1 _could be used. The bias spring shown in the upper portion of the finger would hold the finger straight, stretching the SMA wire, then the SMA wire on the bottom portion of the finger can be heated which will cause it to shorten bending the joint downwards (as in Figure 1). The heating takes place by running an electric current through the wire; the timing and magnitude of this current can be controlled through a computer interface used to manipulate the joint.

There are still some challenges that must be overcome before robotic hands can become more commonplace. The first is generating the computer software used to control the artificial muscle systems within the robotic limbs. The second is creating large enough movements to emulate human flexibility (i.e. being able to bend the joints as far as humans can). The third problem is reproducing the speed and accuracy of human reflexes.
​_Figure 1_
_q __Aircraft Maneuverability:_

Aircraft maneuverability depends heavily on the movement of flaps found at the rear or trailing edge of the wings. The efficiency and reliability of operating these flaps is of critical importance.

Most aircraft in the air today operate these flaps using extensive hydraulic systems. These hydraulic systems utilize large centralized pumps to maintain pressure, and hydraulic lines to distribute the pressure to the flap actuators. In order to maintain reliability of operation, multiple hydraulic lines must be run to each set of flaps. This complex system of pumps and lines is often relatively difficult and costly to maintain.

Many alternatives to the hydraulic systems are being explored by the aerospace industry. Among the most promising alternatives are piezoelectric fibers, electrostrictive ceramics, and shape memory alloys.

The flaps on a wing generally have the same layout shown on the left, with a large hydraulic system like the one shown in Figure 2 attached to it at the point of the actuator connection. "Smart" wings, which incorporate shape memory alloys, are typically like the wing shown in Figure 3, this system is much more compact and efficient, in that the shape memory wires only require an electric current for movement.



​_Figure 1:_ Typical Wing and Flap​ 
​_Figure 2:_ Electromechanical Actuator​​​_Figure 3:_ Hinge less shape memory alloy Flap​ 
The shape memory wire is used to manipulate a flexible wing surface. The wire on the bottom of the wing is shortened through the shape memory effect, while the top wire is stretched bending the edge downwards, the opposite occurs when the wing must be bent upwards. The shape memory effect is induced in the wires simply by heating them with an electric current, which is easily supplied through electrical wiring, eliminating the need for large hydraulic lines. By removing the hydraulic system, aircraft weight, maintenance costs, and repair time are all reduced. The smart wing system is currently being developed cooperatively through the Defense Advanced Researched Project Agency (DARPA, a branch of the United States Department of Defense), and Boeing.


----------



## مهندسسسس (1 فبراير 2009)

أعتذر لأن الاشكال التوضيحيو لم تظهر و لا ادري ما هي المشكلة


----------

